# Tapatalk issue?



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I've been getting the following error usually once then the forum or post loads okay... 

Any words of wisdom? I installed Tapatalk again, no change.

Android 8 and latest Tapatalk.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Same here.

In fact, I had to try to load your thread three times. The first two I received the exact same error. The third time it loaded. 

This happens on all threads in all sections. 

It happens at all times. 

It either errors on the first load attempt, or on the first and second load attempt. Then it resolves. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Does this issue only happen when you're using Tapatalk or does it also happen when you sign into the site directly? If it only happens with Tapatalk, it's probably more of a Tapatalk issue than a forum issue. Let us know!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I assumed my phone was going through some storage issues.

I just got back from a Tmobile hub so theu can drainage to see what was going on. I guess it was more than my cell going haywire.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Does this issue only happen when you're using Tapatalk or does it also happen when you sign into the site directly? If it only happens with Tapatalk, it's probably more of a Tapatalk issue than a forum issue. Let us know!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Erik


I do both on the same device. It seems to be only a Tapatalk issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

It seems to be working for me on Android. I'd recommend clearing the apps cached data. You can also contact Tapatalks user support.

Niall


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Could you share Tapatalk version?

Seems to have improved since i reported it.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Doesn't seem to be happening any more for me, either.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if this is still happening?
Could've been a minor server error on Taptalk's end, but it seems to be back up now.

Ed


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Seems to be ok for now.

But....

Is the app traffic actually going thru Tapatalk servers or is the app just the user interface between whoever hosts TAM and the app?


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Yungster said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if this is still happening?
> Could've been a minor server error on Taptalk's end, but it seems to be back up now.
> ...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

john117 said:


> Seems to be ok for now.
> 
> But....
> 
> Is the app traffic actually going thru Tapatalk servers or is the app just the user interface between whoever hosts TAM and the app?


As I understand it, a bit of both. Tapatalk caches thread information in their own servers for quicker loading, but regularly updates from our servers to make sure info is accurate

Kevin


----------

